

Vimium for entire OS on Mac? - quickpost

Does anyone know of an app for Mac&#x27;s that is like Vimium, but works for the entire operating system &#x2F; all applications?  I feel like I saw something like that on HN recently, but can&#x27;t seem to find it and am thinking I imagined it now.<p>Thanks!
======
theli0nheart
I think you're looking for Shortcat
([http://shortcatapp.com/](http://shortcatapp.com/)).

~~~
quickpost
YES! That is it! Thank you very much.

------
samwillis
Does anyone know of something similar for Windows?

